# Hydro pool?



## Bill4728 (Apr 13, 2015)

Is a hydro pool what we in the US call a hot tub / Jacuzzi ? 

We got an email from a hotel we'll be staying at and they said the "hydro pool" will be closed during our visit  do they mean the regular pool or hot tub?


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 14, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> Is a hydro pool what we in the US call a hot tub / Jacuzzi ?
> 
> We got an email from a hotel we'll be staying at and they said the "hydro pool" will be closed during our visit  do they mean the regular pool or hot tub?



Google is your friend!

Hydropools are mainly used for hydrotherapy, to treat injuries, rehabilitation and to assist those who have difficulty in using traditional pools. Some are heated to specific higher than usual temperatures whilst some utilise pumps to assist in the manoeuvrability of swimmers.

They are not hut tubs although there's no guarantee that wherever you're staying does not consider their hot tubs as hydropools.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 14, 2015)

I sent a email to the hotel and yes the hot tub / hydro pool is closed but not the regular pool. Since we choose the hotel based on the very cool roof-top pool, we're glad to hear that it is just the hot tub and not the pool that will be closed.


----------

